# Fish babe of the month



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/november-2012/jamie/130991

Log in and vote for my wife. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Recycled Photo*

That pic was on 2Cool several years ago. Sure tha't your wife? Lucky you if she is. I remember because that is a good looking fish.



saltwatersensations said:


> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/november-2012/jamie/130991
> 
> Log in and vote for my wife. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

That is his wife. Period.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I voted for Jamie.
Good looking fish.
yall vote for a Texas gal.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

great photo... right up there with the ones JP takes ...LOL


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats funny. My school blocked it because of the keyword "babes". Ill vote when i have time to get on my ipod.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

But this one is in a bikini i have to vote for her.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Voted! Beautiful wife... There's nothing better than having a live-in fishing partner that's hot! ;-)

She's winning... 23 votes... Misty is a close 2nd with 15 votes... and I can see why... Took two hands to close the window ;-)


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I voted for your wife but man number 15 is pretty dang hot. Your lucky to have a wife that likes to fish. My wife just wants to read a book or go crabbing.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*like*

i with there was a "Like" button on here like Facebook, lol hahaha


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

done


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

The girl in the banner ad with the black bikini top holding up flounders is smokin hot.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the votes. Keep voting daily.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

She had 78 votes this morning.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> She had 78 votes this morning.


She is way ahead but that can change. Keep it up.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Had to register, but got her up to 89 votes. 

My wife is gonna be mad you introduced me to a whole new photo album I'll have to check monthly now. LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Had to register, but got her up to 89 votes.
> 
> My wife is gonna be mad you introduced me to a whole new photo album I'll have to check monthly now. LOL


Thanks for the votes. Keep it up.


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

Her antlers must be tucked under the baseball cap, right?
Kidding - she's a doll!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets keep the momentum going. This is getting close.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

209 :brew:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep feeling wrong for voting for your wife because she is hot.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I keep feeling wrong for voting for your wife because she is hot.


Its ok. Keep voting. :rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on guys need some more votes. I hate to lose.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't vote because I'm jealous!!!!!! Just kidding, she got my vote!
My GF wants me to move to Austin and says I can go fishing once a month when I plan a trip... ... ... ...I'm getting a new GF. Period. <----(Look there's another period behind that one)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

yakfinaddict said:


> I didn't vote because I'm jealous!!!!!! Just kidding, she got my vote!
> My GF wants me to move to Austin and says I can go fishing once a month when I plan a trip... ... ... ...I'm getting a new GF. Period. <----(Look there's another period behind that one)


LOL! Yep get another girlfriend.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Behind now, need more votes....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

come one fellas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

yakfinaddict said:


> I didn't vote because I'm jealous!!!!!! Just kidding, she got my vote!
> My GF wants me to move to Austin and says I can go fishing once a month when I plan a trip... ... ... ...I'm getting a new GF. Period. <----(Look there's another period behind that one)


My ex told me to make a choice, fishing or her...needless to say im still fishing.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

RedfishStalker said:


> But this one is in a bikini i have to vote for her.


Her top is see thru!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hammerdown said:


> Her top is see thru!


butterface


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> butterface


Wasn't sure she had a face!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hammerdown said:


> Wasn't sure she had a face!


I try not to hit on pregnant ladies in a bikini either


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> I try not to hit on pregnant ladies in a bikini either


Dang - straight up ruthless!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Dang - straight up ruthless!


sorry I have been staring at Saltwater's girl for so long all these other ones look like scrubs. hahaha j/k


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

316


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

SHe is 9 votes behind Crystal also from Galveston


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Crystal has 348 Jamie has 336.....get to work 2cool


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

SHe is now 12 votes behind the leader. Lets vote today.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on guys we are trailing close.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Just signed up and voted. Sorry I was late to join, but better late than never!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Voted for 2Cool's most Beautiful family!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crow's Nest said:


> Voted for 2Cool's most Beautiful family!


Huh? Josh's Mom had to tie a pork chop around his neck just to get the dog to play with him

391...Still 14 points back


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Huh? Josh's Mom had to tie a pork chop around his neck just to get the dog to play with him
> 
> 391...Still 14 points back


HAHA I know. It didnt work, I always ate the pork chop first. :spineyes:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The competition is steady. 14 behind, The other side must have reminders and creating new accounts on SWSportsman.. hint- hint..

There are allot more bay feechers than blue water peeps on board.. Come on and sign up and vote....
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/november-2012/jamie/130991


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

voted

Jamie 412

other lady 422


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Jamie 413..........other 424


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jamie 441

other lady 460


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

443 ...


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Bobby Hill said:


> i with there was a "Like" button on here like Facebook, lol hahaha


yep, I like them all!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on guys. She caught this on a trout rod with 12lb test line.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Come on guys.


Done - #476.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Come on guys. She caught this on a trout rod with 12lb test line.


YEP!!! This pic made me vote!!
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've voted for Jamie everyday...But I'll have to say that Aubree fishes in style.


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

A whiff of the quim will get my vote .


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

For some reason, I'll have to admit, Women and boats drive me Wild. Oh well I guess I need to ask my wife if she wouldn't mind taking a spin in the Majek Tonight. Its a lil chilly outside. Just saying. I'm sorry if I offend someone.:biggrin::an5:


----------



## potlickin'princess (Feb 17, 2012)

how could i do that? i wanna be a "fish babe of the month". i on the other hand, don't have pics of me and one fish. i.have pics with me and a stringer of fish lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

potlickin'princess said:


> how could i do that? i wanna be a "fish babe of the month". i on the other hand, don't have pics of me and one fish. i.have pics with me and a stringer of fish lol


Post your pic on here & let's see how you stack up.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Post your pic on here & let's see how you stack up.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=2868&pictureid=22326

6" of water


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh yea...stack is nice....i mean! stacks up nice.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Let everyone see IJ :ac550:


----------



## potlickin'princess (Feb 17, 2012)

hey that's me! lol yep, that's a pretttttttty nice stack


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

potlickin'princess said:


> hey that's me! lol yep, that's a pretttttttty nice stack


For sure. you would get my vote.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

potlickin'princess said:


> hey that's me! lol yep, that's a pretttttttty nice stack


Jamie would still get my vote  544


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Jamie would still get my vote  544


Let's hope they are not up at the same time. Two 2Coolers at one time splits the vote. They all deserve it.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I've voted for Jamie everyday...But I'll have to say that Aubree fishes in style.


so she was on YOUR boat eh....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

_You've already voted today. Please come back tomorrow and vote again_

... it's rigged! I know I haven't voted yet.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

charlie23 said:


> so she was on YOUR boat eh....


Shhh.  The wifey might lurk on here.


----------



## TXFlats05 (Sep 21, 2011)

She got my vote, and I submitted my wife for next month. I always tell her that a slow day with her is better than an action packed day without ( I score a lot of kitchen passes that way! )


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*voted*

Put my vote looks. Like 595 so far

I put my wife for next month will need your votes here is pic of her Florida nurse shark


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

596 :shamrock:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

602


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for voting. Just got back in town and seem that we are losing ground....keep em coming


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

613


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Come on. I dont mind losing but dang thats a big gap. LOL


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

636


----------

